# Have you unlocked all?



## Zero_13 (Nov 23, 2005)

Have unlocked all the unlockable stuff?

Well, I have. I just wanted to know if you have.


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Nov 23, 2005)

Yep. Even level 7 missions.


----------



## Micah (Nov 23, 2005)

all but L.7. What do you get when you beat it?


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 23, 2005)

I did three or four days after I got the game, the 14th.  Also, nothing happens when you get Level 7.


----------



## Micah (Nov 23, 2005)

What bout when you beat Wiggler? Just credits?


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, only credits.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 23, 2005)

only credits? how mediocre.


----------



## Mino (Nov 24, 2005)

Mediocre isn't the word for it, really.      

Uhh, I'm only on the first cup in 150cc.  >__>

I don't play much and if I do, it's online.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 24, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Mediocre isn't the word for it, really.
> 
> Uhh, I'm only on the first cup in 150cc.  >__>
> 
> I don't play much and if I do, it's online.


 More like, "cheap."     

But yeah, I managed to play online, and beat the game in a couple of days.    			  Of course, I was playing like mad to get new characters, so...


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 24, 2005)

I got everything but the level 7 thing.

still it is a cool game even without other things.  but why can't you get shy guy!

and for tht matter what happened to koopa, paratroopa, Birdo, Toadette, King Boo, I didn't really like pety but I guess him.  They should have those guys still I think.


----------



## Micah (Nov 24, 2005)

Petey!


----------



## ƒish (Nov 24, 2005)

i think ROB should have been taken and stuffed where Shy Guy is... then shyguy should be where ROB is... it'd make more sence...


and no, i dont think i've unlocked everything.... i haven't done level 7 on the missions, and i dont have 3 stars by my name (or even one >_>)

yeah, the stars are cool, i want to get a couple


----------



## Micah (Nov 24, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Nov 24, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Micah (Nov 24, 2005)

Beat all cups with star. Staff Ghost= >_<    :angry:  <_<   :no:    
:blink:			  :wacko:


----------



## MasterDS (Nov 27, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I got everything but the level 7 thing.
> 
> still it is a cool game even without other things. but why can't you get shy guy!
> 
> and for tht matter what happened to koopa, paratroopa, Birdo, Toadette, King Boo, I didn't really like pety but I guess him. They should have those guys still I think.


And Diddy of cource! Why did they leave out Diddy, but include DRY BONES?

EDIT: And yes, I did unlock everything. Exept level 7.


----------



## ƒish (Nov 27, 2005)

MasterDSX said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they left out alot of good people... and let ROB in... : \


anyway, yeah, i've got a star now ^-^

and i've beaten mission mode 7... it was rather easy... beat the boss (got a star) in 1 try.


----------



## ViRuaL (Nov 28, 2005)

I accidently erased my data    			  Now I've only beaten 100cc and Mission 3...  I hate myself.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 28, 2005)

eveything exept i only unlocked 2 staff ghosts and i don't have misson lvl 7 :/


----------



## Bastoise99 (Nov 28, 2005)

I just need ROB and some other missions.


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Nov 28, 2005)

I beat the grand prix part of the game yesterday.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Dec 2, 2005)

lol i dont really try to unlock everything, ive unlocked:
Daisy, Dry Bones, 3rd Kart, Seven Karts, Waluigi,
Ummm yeah


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Recently I have unlock all of them.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't have stars by my name or level 7. I'm not great at missions.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 24, 2006)

AHH! Sorry about the double post. My internet was being slow.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm stuck on the 100cc cup.     
:'(				     
:'(				  And level 3 mission mode!     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 24, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'm stuck on the 100cc cup.     
:'(				     
:'(				  And level 3 mission mode!     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


 100CC was actually the hardest for me...The 50cc was really easy, but I'm not sure why 150cc was easier than 100cc.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

Soccerboy8033 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmmm. I'll try 150cc later. Who is the best driver for 150? I have unlocked drybones and daisy?


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 24, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Soccerboy8033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok Soo. I'll use Yoshi.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

Darn. I acidently clicked refresh. Sorry guys...     
:'(


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

I unlocked every little thing....the credits at the end of mission when you beat Cheif Freezey are lame......its like Grand Prixes, but with Luigi... I got R.O.B, all the Karts for all the characters, R.O.B, Daisy, Dry Bones, Waluigi, all Mission Levels. Soooo yup.....I just play some online.....I got my fill from offline play. Exsept Time Trials but those are boring for me.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 28, 2006)

I passed the game in 2 weeks


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 28, 2006)

Woohoo. I finally unlocked ROB.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 28, 2006)

Unlocked all characters, finished all missions.

I stick with Peach as my character, though.  Either in the Light Dancer, or Royale!

My sister uses Toad, and is now addicted to the Wildlife.


----------

